# Fragments around embryos



## Tracey L (Jul 7, 2003)

Hello and sorry to bother you as i appreciate you are busy but i just have a query that would be great if i could get some advice.

I have had 4 IUI's (1 bio chemical) and 3 IVF's. Each time when it came tot he embryo transfer the embryologist said that there were alot of fragments around the embryos and that they weren;t of great quality. Does this effect the outcome and is there anything that i could be doing differently. The consultant said on the last consultation after the negative result that they might consider changing my medication from puregon to menupor.

Sorry to babble but i hope you can make this a bit clearer for me.

Many Thanks for your help

Tracey L


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Tracey L said:


> Hello and sorry to bother you as i appreciate you are busy but i just have a query that would be great if i could get some advice.
> 
> I have had 4 IUI's (1 bio chemical) and 3 IVF's. Each time when it came tot he embryo transfer the embryologist said that there were alot of fragments around the embryos and that they weren;t of great quality. Does this effect the outcome
> 
> ...


----------

